

Buggy Dice.com Scraper that Requires a Profile? Not Good. - rwolf
http://www.vitruva.com/

======
rwolf
Indeed.com's results for today (for me, at least) are all from this site. I
spotted a job I wanted, jumped through 30 minutes of hoops setting up a
mandatory profile, only to get bounced to a removed dice.com listing. Awesome.

